# Diamond



## glow (Sep 28, 2008)

My sweetheart Diamond.


----------



## Sim (Sep 28, 2008)

Your imagine isn't showing up


----------



## glow (Sep 29, 2008)

So sorry! I think I accidentally erased the picture. :blushing:  Enjoy!


----------



## Sim (Sep 29, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## glow (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks! I think she's such a gorgeous little thing.


----------

